

Show HN: single page sites for creative freelancers - JoeyDoey
http://singlepagers.com

======
cdvonstinkpot
Looks like it could be interesting, but doesn't give enough info to warrant a
signup. Not going to signup just to see what it is. Plus, the signup isn't
even a signup, but a request for an invite, so approval isn't even guaranteed
for the signup. More trouble than its worth IMO. Too bad there's nothing
explaining what it is/does for anyone.

